# fear my existence



## Foxyjer

Hi all, I tried using online translators but guess they did direct translations or they are inaccurate. As I'm trying to get a Greek wording tattoo, I need to seek the expertise of u guys. 
The words I would like to get is, "fear my existence" . Would appreciate the help! Cheers!


----------



## ireney

Hello Foxyjer. Modern or ancient Greek?


----------



## Foxyjer

Can you show me both if its possible??


----------



## ireney

Φοβοῦ τήν ὓπαρξιν ἐμοῦ 
Ancient Greek

Να φοβάσαι την ύπαρξή μου
Modern Greek

Both are in singular


----------



## Foxyjer

I'm sorry.. But why when I use a translator it doesn't show me the words? Or do you know one that works?


----------



## ireney

Huh? What do you mean?


----------



## Foxyjer

I mean the translation you gave me, I can't get the meaning when I try to re-translate it to english


----------



## ireney

Sorry, I don't know of any machine translator that's actually good for translating sentences. There's certainly not one for ancient Greek. Google translates gives "be afraid my existence" for the modern Greek one. Which makes it look like I forgot the "of" which I didn't.


----------

